# Ankündigung einer Ankündigung einer ... war: Banditentum im Internet



## Blue_Valentine (19 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen folgende Mail erhalten:




> Romeoescort Videobestellung : 49,95 EUR
> vorgerichtliche Gebühren: 39,50 EUR
> vorgerichtliche Auslagen: 19,50 EUR
> Kontoführungsgebühren: 12,95 EUR
> ...


 


Ist dies eine Betrügermail oder ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid? Und kann solch einer nicht nur per Post kommen? Habe auch vorher nie eine "normale" Mahnung o.ä. bekommen. Und mir kommen auch sonst einige Dinge hier sehr merkwürdig vor.

Die Punkte, die mich aber verunsichern, sind folgende:
- Besagtes Video hat es tatsächlich gegeben, allerdings stieß ich auf dieses Video durch ein Profil auf einer (homosexuellen) Dating-Seite. Ich habe diesen Link angeklickt und damals wohl auch meine Mailadresse angegeben (worüber ich mich sehr ärgere). Ich habe dieses Video auch per Mail bekommen. Allerdings war nirgends davon die Rede, etwas bezahlen zu müssen, zumindest habe ich nichts gesehen. Ansonsten hätte ich das niemals gemacht. Die Seite "romeoescort.com" kannte ich bis Mittwoch nicht!

- Zudem bin ich tatsächlich UPC-Kunde, wie in der Mail steht. 

- In den AGB der Seite ist das Verfahren beschrieben, genau so, wie auch in unten stehender Mail. http://www.romeoescort.com/onecolumn.html. Zudem steht auf dieser Seite, die ich vor 2 Tagen wie gesagt das erste Mal gesehen habe, deutlich, dass es sich hier um ein on-demand-service, das kostenpflichtig ist, handelt. Sie verstecken dieses Faktum also nicht.
Was meint Ihr? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Juli 2013)

Ein echter Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt immer noch in einem gelben Umschlag, zu meist mit der Post, von einem deutschen Mahngericht.

Dies ist ein dummdreister Einschüchterungs- und Betrugsversuch. Und wie es ausschaut haben die ja nur Deine Mailadresse und die (nichtsaussagende) IP von damals die Du über Deinen Kabelanbieter zugewiesen bekommen hast.

Ignoriere einfach den Mist!


----------



## Blue_Valentine (19 Juli 2013)

Danke  Ich bin aus Ö, deshalb kam es mir u.a. komisch vor, dass ich aus Ö im Schufa eingetragen werde... u.a. ist auch die Mail gar nicht personalisiert. 

aber super wegen der schnellen antwort, danke!


----------



## hauseltr (19 Juli 2013)

§ 915 ZPO
*Zivilprozessordnung*

    Buch 8 - Zwangsvollstreckung (§§ 704 - 945)    
    Abschnitt 4 - (weggefallen) (§§ 899 - 915h)    
*§ 915*
_(weggefallen)_
Vorschrift aufgehoben durch das Gesetz zur Reform der Sachaufklärung in der Zwangsvollstreckung vom 29.07.2009 (


 BGBl. I S. 2258) m.W.v. 01.01.2013.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Juli 2013)

@ hauseltr

Ja und?


----------



## midros (19 Juli 2013)

Hallo Blue_Valentine,

genau die gleiche Mail habe ich auch bekommen. 

Und genau wie du ärgere ich mich zu Tode das ich mir das Video damals angesehen habe. Von Kosten war auch damals auch bei mir nicht die Rede.
Hätte mir da jemand gesagt, dass der "Spass" 49,95 € Kosten soll hätte ich das nie getan.

Etwas verunsichert war ich allerdings auch und war schon fast gewillt die knapp 170 Euro zu zahlen. 
Aber da es wohl doch nur eine Abzockmasche ist werde ich das jetzt erstmal aussitzen.

Sicher gibt es noch mehrere die darauf reingefallen sind...

Gruss
midros


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> @ hauseltr
> 
> Ja und?


 
Der Hinweis bezieht sich auf die Drohung aus dem Schreiben


> Bei erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher wird die Abgabe der eidesstaatlichen Versicherung beantragt werden, woraufhin eine Eintragung in das entsprechende Schuldnerverzeichniss *(§ 915 ZPO)* bsp. Schufa erfolgt.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Juli 2013)

Was aber hier nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Goblin (20 Juli 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn da eintragen ? Eine IP und Mailadresse ? Mehr haben sie doch gar nicht von Dir


 
Was sollen sie denn da eintragen ? Eine IP und Mailadresse ? Mehr haben sie doch gar nicht von Dir




> dass dieser die IP Adresse eindeutig ihrem Anschluss zum Bestellzeitpunkt zugewiesen hatte


 
Ist doch wohl logisch dass man die IP hat die man gerade hat

Eine IP beweist keinen Vertragschluss


----------



## duesselmann77 (21 Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen und bin ganz sicher, dass man mir keinen Zugangscode an meine mail-Adresse geschickt hat, mit dem ich dann was runtergeladen habe. Irgendwann hatte ich mal einen Link auf einer dating-Seite angeklickt. Von Kosten war da nie die Rede.

Was mich auch stutzig gemacht hatte war die Absendermailadresse [email protected]. Seit wann hat ein Anwalt eine mail-Adresse die auf den Mandanten endet? Außerdem war dann mit Peter Schmidt (Allerweltsnamen) und "Rechtsabteilung" unterschrieben, ohne Nennung einer wirklichen Postadresse.

Es handelt sich bestimmt um Internetbetrug und ich habe aus Vorsichtsgründen und um Beweise anzufordern nur eine Antwortmail der Verbraucherzentrale hingemailt (siehe auf deren Seite) und werde ich Zukunft nichts weiter machen, auf gar keinen Fall etwas bezahlen. Wenn wirklich was vom Gericht kommt, wird sicher nicht passieren, da ich nirgendwo meine Adresse hinterassen habe, schreibe ich es hier sofort. Macht das als Betroffene bitte auch, denn gemeinsam können wir da sicher mehr erreichen.

Was auch verwunderlich ist, dass man erst nach fast 6 Monaten nach der "Tat" was hört, ohne Rechnung vorweg.... Und wer lässt einen schon was runterladen ohne Kto.Nr. oder Kreditkarten Nr. zu haben?

Trotzdem war ich am Anfang etwas geschockt, aber morgen ist die Mahnung 14 Tage her und meine Antwort mit der Zahlungsverweigerung und der Anforderung bestimmter Nachweise 13 Tage. Eine seriöse Anwaltskanzlei hätte sich bestimmt schon wieder gemeldet.

Ausserdem scheinen mir die aufgeführten Kosten und Gebühren doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen und ziemlich überhöht, von der Darstellung gleich zu Beginn der Mail mal abgesehen. Ausserdem fehlt die persönliche Ansprache meiner Person und der Titel des Videos.....

Ich schreibe hier, wenn ich wieder was höre. Macht das bitte auch, danke!!!!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Ich wiederhole mich einfach nochmals von Anfang des Threads. Anscheind wird hier wieder nichts gelesen (und verstanden).


Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Dies ist ein dummdreister Einschüchterungs- und Betrugsversuch. Und wie es ausschaut haben die ja nur Deine Mailadresse und die (nichtsaussagende) IP [...].
> 
> Ignoriere einfach den Mist!


 
Dazu zählt auch jegliche Brieffreundschaft mit denen die diese Mail geschickt haben. Und am Ende erfahren sie dann mehr über die Person (z.B. Name, Adresse).


----------



## duesselmann77 (21 Juli 2013)

@Nutzlosbranche: Ich möchte von niemanden seine realen Daten und werde meine auch nicht rausgeben, es geht nur drum, auf dem laufenden zu bleiben, was bzgl. dieses Betrugsversuches so läuft und ggf. (sehr unwahrscheinlich) einen Ausdruck dieser Seite einem Gericht zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Wenn Du Anzeige erstatten willst, dann musst Du zur Polizei oder der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gehen. Ein Gericht wird sich dafür (erst einmal) nicht interessieren.

Und eigentlich an wen und was soll bezahlt werden?


----------



## duesselmann77 (21 Juli 2013)

Ich will keine Anzeige erstatten, nur wenn wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ergeht und ich diesem widerspreche, wird es ja ggf. zu einen Gerichtsverfahren kommen - sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dann ist es aber sicherlich gut, zeigen zu können, um was für eine Masche es sich hier handelt.

Zahlen sollte ich auf ein Kto. in London, inzwischen steht da aber, dass die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen ist, es waren immerhin 4!!! Tage, und man jetzt den Vorgang an ein mit der Schufa kooperierendes Inkassounternehmen gegeben hat.......


Ich bin ja gespannt, ob und in welcher Form die sich bei mir melden. Ich werde es hier veröffentlichen und bitte alle Betroffenen, es auch hier zu tun.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

duesselmann77 schrieb:


> Ich will keine Anzeige erstatten, nur wenn wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ergeht und ich diesem widerspreche, wird es ja ggf. zu einen Gerichtsverfahren kommen - sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dann ist es aber sicherlich gut, zeigen zu können, um was für eine Masche es sich hier handelt.
> 
> Zahlen sollte ich auf ein Kto. in London, inzwischen steht da aber, dass die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen ist, es waren immerhin 4!!! Tage, und man jetzt den Vorgang an ein mit der Schufa kooperierendes Inkasseunternehmen gegeben hat.......
> 
> ...


1.) Kommt da nie ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Ohne Name und Adresse, wie soll das gehen? Ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid per Mail gibts nicht. Im Normalfall bei einem echten Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widerspricht man dem wenn man meint die Forderung ist nicht berechtigt. Dann müssten die Forderungssteller klagen und einen rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss nachweisen.

2.) Und ein Konto in London zeigt doch erst recht das hier was nicht in Ordnung ist. Auch wenn durch die SEPA-Überweisung mit IBAN und BIC dies ohne Probleme möglich wäre, bei einem seriösen Unternehmen natürlich dem das Geld auch wirklich zustehen würde.

3.) Das mit dem Inkassounternehmen, da kackern doch die Hühner. Klar gibt es so uneriöses Inkassopack, die würden auch an [email protected] eine Droh- und Einschüchterungsmail schreiben, ohne das man Name und Adresse hat. Deshalb muss man auch erst recht nicht zahlen und solche unseriösen "Inkassounternehmen" haben auch keinen Vertrag mit der Schufa. Können also nichts eintragen. Das mit der Schufa ist halt ein beliebtes Druckmittel.

4.) Und ich schreibe es wieder: Dies ist ein dummdreister Einschüchterungs- und Betrugsversuch.

5.) Wäre ich betroffen, würde ich mich deswegen nicht verrückt machen und es ignorieren, eventuell noch einen Spamfilter einrichten, sollte noch was per Mail nachkommen. Per Post wird schlecht was kommen, ohne Name und Adresse. Und wegen einer Anzeige, dies muss jeder Betroffene selbst entscheiden. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass, sollte es ein Ermittlungsverfahren geben, dies im Sande verläuft.


----------



## duesselmann77 (21 Juli 2013)

Ich sehe es genau so, aber es tut doch gut - und ich glaube, das geht allen Betroffenen so - , dass auch andere meiner Meinung sind. Zu Infozwecken halte ich hier alle auf dem laufenden. Dem Pack müsste man echt den Garaus machen, aber die wachsen ja wie Unkraut im Garten nach.........

Eine letzte Bemerkung zur Schufa: In dem Formschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale wird auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich strafbar macht, einen Schufa Eintrag vorzunehmen wenn der "Schuldner" der Forderung widerspricht, was mit dem Schreiben ja geschieht und, dass man sich alle Rechtsmittel vorbehält.

Für mich ist die Sache ab jetzt prinzipiell erledigt, da ich genau der Meinung bin, dass es sich um eine dreiste Abzocke handelt, die wie einige Gespräche ergaben, schon fast mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis auf den verschiedensten Gebieten hatte. Es gibt dazu nur eine übereinstimmende Meinung: Nicht weiter reagieren, auf gar keinen Fall zahlen und " In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

Danke für all die vielen Einträge!

Verunsichert bin ich irgendwie schon noch, aber ich denke, wenn so viele solch eine Mail bekommen haben .... (google mal "[email protected]").

http://www.webutation.net/go/review/romeoescort.com

Ich habe auch den Konsumentenschutz um Rat gefragt. Der meinte zwar, dass diese Seite mit dubiosen Mitteln handelt und man nicht zahlen muss, allerdings schreiben sie nicht, dass es sich hier um eine Betrügermail handelt...

Einfach der Gedanke, dass da bei meinem Internetprovider ein Staatsanwalt (eine Frage: Ist ein Staatsanwalt für sowas eigentlich zuständig?) angefragt hat, lässt mich irgendwie verrückt werden... deshalb, weil sich quasi ein Staatsanwalt plötzlich für mich interessiert... 

@duesselmann77: Aber macht es dich nicht stutzig, dass die sagen, dass die Frist abgelaufen sei und die das nun weitergegeben haben?

Ich geb's ehrlich zu, mich hat diese Mail schon sehr geschockt und bin seitdem echt verunsichert, auch wenn all meine Freunde sagen, dass das Abzocke bzw. gar nicht "echt" ist.

Was ich aber komisch finde, ist, dass alle, die das Schreiben bekommen haben, immer am selben Tag ein Video angesehen haben (nur andere Uhrzeit) und sie immer den selben Betrag zahlen müssen ... obwohl es laut Seite ja Videos in verschiedenen Preisklassen gibt. Hat sich da jeder also immer Videos um 50 Euro angesehen???

Aber wäre super, wenn Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst! Danke!

und ach ja: die der Mail, die ich bekommen habe, angegebene IP-Adresse ist angeblich gar keine IP-Adresse ... stimmt das?

Und wieso ist es möglich, dass die wissen, bei welchem Internetprovider man ist?

Aber es stimmt, man müsste vorher eigentlich mal "ganz normale" Zahlungserinnerungen bekommen hätte sollen...

Anscheinend aber wusste keiner von den Betroffenen, die solch eine Mail bekommen haben, nicht, dass man da irgendwas bezahlen muss....  Dachte schon, ich kann mich an solch einen Hinweis nicht mehr erinnern!

Bei mir persönlich war's so, dass ich über ein Dating-Portal auf einen Link gestoßen bin eines Users, der ein Video von sich versprach...den habe ich angeklickt und dann das Video auch angesehen (aber leider meine Mailadresse angegeben...keine Ahnung, was ich mir da damals gedacht habe....). Dieser Link muss anscheinend mit der Seite verknüpft gewesen sein.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Einfach der Gedanke, dass da bei meinem Internetprovider ein Staatsanwalt (eine Frage: Ist ein Staatsanwalt für sowas eigentlich zuständig?) angefragt hat, lässt mich irgendwie verrückt werden... deshalb, weil sich quasi ein Staatsanwalt plötzlich für mich interessiert...


Das ist stuss, ganz einfach, so wie das ganze andere Einschüchterungsblabla. Ich finde es schlimm, dass es wirklich immer noch so leicht ist, Verbraucher mit irgendeinen Mist so zu verunsichern, nur das gezahlt wird, obwohl dem Heini der was will, das Geld gar nicht zusteht.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

@Nutzloserbranche: Ja, das weiß ich, was eine IP-Adresse aussagt. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die von denen angegebene IP-Adresse tatsächlich gar keine richtige ist.

Ja, wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was ich denken soll. Ich bin mit sowas eben sehr leicht zu verunsichern.


----------



## duesselmann77 (21 Juli 2013)

@Blue_Valentine: Mit Anwalt ist bei romeoescort der Rechtsanwalt und nicht der Staatsanwalt gemeint. Ein Staatsanwalt wird sich nie mit so etwas beschäftigen. Die Weitergabe - angeblich - der Angelegenheit gehört zum Einschüchterugsprogramm, das bedeutet gar nichts. Das habe ich auch nur gesehen als ich nach den Kto.-Angaben schauen wollte um die Nutzlosbranche mitzuteilen, da stand das dann. Außerdem sind nur 4 Tage Zahlungsfrist viel zu kurz.... Alles Lug und Trug, aber ich halte hier alle auf dem laufenden wenn ich noch was höre.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> ...keine Ahnung, was ich mir da damals gedacht habe...


DA sag ich jetzt besser nix zu ...


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

@duesselmann77: Ich hab die AGBs der Seite gelesen. Da ist von Staatsanwalt die Rede, deshalb meinte ich. Die beschreiben dort auch ganz genau, wie ein Verfahren gegen "Betrüger" quasi abrennt. Und: Nur ein Staatsanwalt darf beim Internetprovider nachfragen. Deshalb eben meine Frage. Aber es stimmt, ein Staatsanwalt beschäftigt sich mit sowas gar nicht ...

Vielleicht mache ich mir auch zu viele Gedanken. Aber war halt ein Schock, als ich die Mail gelesen hab, und der sitzt eben tief, dass die Verunsicherung noch da ist...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> @Nutzloserbranche: Ja, das weiß ich, was eine IP-Adresse aussagt. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die von denen angegebene IP-Adresse tatsächlich gar keine richtige ist.


Gebe halt mal bei utrace.de die ein die in der Mail stand. Welche Du da zu dem Zeitpunkt hattest weiß ich nicht. Im Router in den Logs sollte die ja stehen, soweit noch verfügbar.

Und wenn ist es unerheblich. IP, Schufa, Pfändung sind halt beliebte Drohgebärden von Abzocker und Betrügern.



Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was ich denken soll. Ich bin mit sowas eben sehr leicht zu verunsichern.


Und bei solchen "Angsthasen" (Sorry) provitieren Abzocker und Betrüger. Die lassen sich am leichtesten weichkochen. Wenn man halt auch vor bestimmten Internetseiten so viel Angst hätte und nicht einfach mal so was von sich angibt nur damit man an was kommt.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2013)

> Und wieso ist es möglich, dass die wissen, bei welchem Internetprovider man ist?


 
Kann man ganz einfach rausfinden

http://ipnr.rehbein.net/



> weil sich quasi ein Staatsanwalt plötzlich für mich interessiert


 
Ein Staatsanwalt ist für Zivilrecht gar nicht zuständig. Sein Job ist das Strafrecht

Lösch den Müll und gut ist


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

okay, danke an alle!


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

Ich hab's noch gelesen, aber kurz darauf war es weg! Danke Dir auf jeden Fall!
Aber gleich eine Frage noch: Habe diese Seite angesehen. Ist tatsächlich eine richtige IP-Adresse, und zwar meine. Aber anscheinend kann man das ja sehr leicht herausfinden, den Anbieter meine ich. Aber meine Frage: Ich dachte, man bekommt immer eine neue IP-Adresse bei jeder neuen Einwahl ins Internet? Ich hab anscheinend immer noch dieselbe wie vor Monaten ... liegt das an UPC?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Wie das UPC handhabt weiß ich nicht. Normal bekommt man bei jeder Neuverbindung eine andere IP.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2013)

Bei Kabelanbietern hat man manchmal monatelang die gleiche Ip. Hab ich hier auch


----------



## Blue_Valentine (21 Juli 2013)

dann habe ich meine schon 4 monate... okay, danke!


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2013)

Modhinweis: Die Beiträge fehlen nicht, die Rattenschwänze von aufeinanderfolgenden Einzelposts wurden zusammengetackert


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Modhinweis: Die Beiträge fehlen nicht, die Rattenschwänze von aufeinanderfolgenden Einzelposts wurden zusammengetackert


Der entsprechende dann aber nicht. Und die Hinweise dazu sind ja auch schon wieder gelöscht worden. Am Ende löscht man eventuell zu viel? Da wundert es einen dann nicht das mal ein Posting auch verschwindet.

Ich bin eh aus diesem Thread raus.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2013)

Ich weiß doch was ich getan habe - und ich sehe auch gelöschte Beiträge.
Gelöscht habe ich nur drei Fragebeiträge nachdem ich meinen Hinweis eingestellt habe. Also mal nix unterstellen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (22 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es möglich, dass die wissen, bei welchem Internetprovider man ist?


 
Dann klick mal HIER und sieh Dir mal an was Dir da angezeigt wird.


----------



## Hubert1978 (23 Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute einen gelben Brief (Mahnbescheid) vom hiesigen Amtsgericht bekommen wegen der Sache


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2013)

Wegen welcher Sache genau?


----------



## Blue_Valentine (23 Juli 2013)

@hubert1978: meinst du die romeoescort-sache?

hattest du bezahlt? und vorher die selbe mail bekommen, die ich hier ins forum gestellt habe?


----------



## Hubert1978 (23 Juli 2013)

Ich hatte damals nicht bezahlt und abgewartet. Heute kam vom Amtsgericht ein Mahnbescheid. 
Nun kann ich entweder bezahlen oder Widerspruch einlegen. Wenn ich widerspruch einlege so hab ich erfahren käme es zur verhandlung gegen mich.
Die Frage ist jetzt was ich am besten machen soll?


----------



## Blue_Valentine (23 Juli 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde bezahlen. Anscheinend ist die Sache doch echt, obwohl von jedem (auch in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis) angenommen, dass es sich hier um Betrug handelt ...

Dann zahlst du eben die 170 (?) euro. besser, als du musst am ende mehr zahlen und hast ein verfahren.

ist aber nur meine meinung.


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2013)

> Wenn ich widerspruch einlege so hab ich erfahren käme es zur verhandlung gegen


 
Glaube ich nicht



> Ich würde bezahlen


 
Warum ?

Wie kann ein MB kommen,wenn sie die Adresse gar nicht haben ??!!


----------



## Blue_Valentine (23 Juli 2013)

Anscheinend haben sie die Adresse irgendwie, ansonsten wäre der Brief ja nicht gekommen! Und der scheint ja echt zu sein.

@goblin: ich bin nicht auf diese seite gegangen, wie gesagt, ein link auf einem (seriösen) dating portal (für schwule) war anscheinend mit dieser seite verknüpft. ich kannte diese seite nicht, bevor ich diese mail bekommen hab!!


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2013)

> ansonsten wäre der Brief ja nicht gekommen


 
Wenn er überhaupt gekommen ist





> *ALLGEMEINE GESCHÄFTSBEDINGUNGEN ROMEOESCORT.COM*
> Wichtige Infos:
> Bei Missbrauch unserer Dienste wird ein IP Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. Bei sogenannten Fake bzw. Adress oder Falschen Identitäts Anmeldungen kann eine IP Adressermittlung durchgeführt werden. Die Kosten werden dem Verursacher in Rechnung gestellt.Der Internetserver hinterlässt bei der Registrierung und Anmeldung zu unserem Service die entsprechende IP Adresse. Diese ist vergleichbar mit einem kfz kennzeichen. Mit einer speziellen Software kann die IP Adresse dem Telefonanbieter zugeordnet werden zum Beispiel der Deutschen Telekom oder Arcor. Die mit uns kooperierende Rechtsanwaltskanzlei verwertet die im Netz gesammelten Daten von Personen die durch eine Falsch/Fake Anmeldung unseren Service in Anspruch genommen haben. Im nächsten Schritt werden Strafanträge gestellt: Diese gehen zu den Staatsanwaltschaften.Die Staatsanwaltschaften widerum erfragen bei dem Internetprovider (Deutsche Telekom, Arcor,Vodafone,eplus ..etc) dann wer sich hinter den Ip adressen verbirgt. Das weiss im moment nur der Internetprovider. Dieser ist verpflichtet Staatsanwälten Auskunft zu erteilen. Mit der Auskunft eines Staatsanwaltes wird es dann aktenkundig.Die Akten gehen dann wiederum an unsere Rechtsanwaltskanzlei.Diese nimmt dann Einsicht in die Akten und setzt dann wiederum unsere zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche gegen den Täter durch.Wichtiger HinweisDa sich die IP Adresse mit jeder neuen Einwahl ins Internet ändert und die Internetprovider bei jeder neuen Einwahl immer wieder neue IP Adressen vergeben speichern wir daher auch das genaue Datum sowie die Uhrzeit minuten und sekundengenau der IP Adresse des Täters auf,so dass der Internetprovider genau nachvollziehen kann an wen er zu diesem entsprechenden sekundengenauen Zeitpunkt die IP Adresse vergeben hat. Somit ist es möglich den Täter schnellstmöglich und eindeutig zu identifizieren.


 
Kein Seriöses Unternehmen würde so etwas in seine AGB schreiben. Was übrgens völliger Dumfug ist

Quelle

http://www.romeoescort.com/onecolumn.html


----------



## Blue_Valentine (23 Juli 2013)

also das nehme ich schon mal stark an. Er wird sich nicht frisch registriert haben, wenn nichts wäre. Wieso sollte er sowas erfinden? Das glaube ich wirklich nicht. Das ist mir dann schon ein bisschen zu skeptisch  (nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## Hubert1978 (23 Juli 2013)

ich hab tatsächlich dieses video damals mir angesehen hatte aber bei der bestellung eine falsche adresse angegeben. ich bin deshalb davon ausgegangen dass da eh nichts kommt weil ich ja meine richtige adresse nie angegeben hab. Wie konnten die meine richtige Adresse rausbekommen? Geht das durch die IP Adresse überhaupt? Hat mein Telefonanbieter die weitergegeben oder wie kann das möglich sein?


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2013)

Ohne Strafanzeige und Gerichtsbeschluß geht sowas nicht. Kann ja sonst jeder kommen

Selber schuld wenn man auf solche *piep* geht

[Modedit by Hippo: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Blue_Valentine (23 Juli 2013)

@goblin: ich habe diese agbs auch gelesen. gleich zu beginn.

warum denkst du, das ist dumfug? das einzige, was ich mir gedacht habe, ist, dass die anscheinend gleich zu einem staatsanwalt gehen und der sowas auch macht...

ürbrigens finde ich es super, dass einem in diesem forum tatsächlich geholfen wird!


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde bezahlen. Anscheinend ist die Sache doch echt, obwohl von jedem (auch in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis) angenommen, dass es sich hier um Betrug handelt ...


Natürlich sind Schreiben echt, so richtig was zum Anfassen! Nur weil da was von Mahnbescheid drauf steht, heißt das aber noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung auch rechtmäßig ist - das prüft ein Mahngericht nicht.

Da nimmt ein Halunke mal 23 Euro in die Hand und hat (deiner Meinung nach) das recht gepachtet? Nein, so einfach ist das nicht! Einem Mahn bescheid kann/sollte man widersprechen, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass die Forderung nicht rechtmäßig ist. Dann geht das ganze nämlich wieder an den Forderungsinhaber zurück und der kann sich ja überlegen, ob er noch mehr €nen verbraten will, was zumeist nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2013)

Hubert1978 schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich widerspruch einlege so hab ich erfahren käme es zur verhandlung gegen mich.
> Die Frage ist jetzt was ich am besten machen soll?


Daß es zu einer Verhandlung kommt ist noch lange nicht gesagt.
Es gibt so einige halbseidene Anbieter die gelegentlich mal einen MB loslassen um zu testen wie die Reaktionen der "Beglückten" sind.
Hinzukommt das Spiel mit der Angst daß durch ein Verfahren die persönlichen Vorlieben öffentlich werden könnten.
Ob die Voraussetzungen daß wirklich ein gerichtsfester Vertrag zustande kam gegeben sind wage ich mal heftigstens anzuzweifeln.
Ich kann Dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung raus sagen - zu 99% ist das ein Versuchsballon dem ich einfach "vollumfänglich" widersprechen würde.


----------



## Hubert1978 (23 Juli 2013)

2 Punkte: 
 Punkt 1- Ich hab jetzt erst mal Widerspruch eingelegt und warte erst mal ab was passiert.

Punkt 2- Seit der Angelegenheit gehe ich nur noch über anonym Surfen ins Internet da ich daraus gelernt habe meine IP Adresse niemanden mehr oeffentlich zugänglich zu machen

Ich hoffe nur dass es die richtige Entcheidung ist mit dem Widerspruch.  Zur Zeit beläuft sich die Forderung auf 287,33 Euro laut Mahnbescheid.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es dann weiter geht nachdem ich jetzt Widerspruch eingelegt habe?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (23 Juli 2013)

Du bekommst einen Brief in dem ungefähr sowas drin steht;

Du böser Hubert1978 was fällt Dir ein einfach Widerspruch einzulegen. Den Widerspruch nimmst Du gefälligst sofort zurück, sonst mache ich das noch viel viel teurer für Dich

Nach Deinem Widerspruch hat der Antragsteller 6 Monate Zeit etwas zu unternehmen. Danach ist Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## Hubert1978 (23 Juli 2013)

was meinst du mit der Antragssteller hat 6 Monate Zeit etwas zu unternehmen? Was kann er unternehmen? kommt es dann doch zur verhandlung? ich kann das nicht gebrauchen wenn öffentlich wird dass ich schwulen filme angesehen habe. kannst du das mit den 6 monate erklären?


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2013)

Er kann entweder

Klagen

Mit Mahnmüll nerven

Nix mehr machen



> ich kann das nicht gebrauchen wenn öffentlich wird dass ich schwulen filme angesehen habe


 
Was is da schlimm dran ??


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2013)

2 + 3 sind üblich, 1 nicht


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juli 2013)

ich oute mich mal öffentlich....

Ja ich habe mir auch schon mal einen Schwulenfilm angesehen.

Und? ist ja nicht Strafbar. Also kein Problem.


Übrigens Freunde und auch mein Chef lesen hier auch mit... Problem? Nö zumindest nicht meins 

Also, wo ist dein Problem damit? Du willst ja nur informiert bleiben, was andere so machen


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2013)

Hubert1978 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es dann weiter geht nachdem ich jetzt Widerspruch eingelegt habe?


Es war einmal ein "seriöses Inkassobüro" namens Proinkasso mit Sitz in Hanau und später dann in Neu-Isenburg. Das brachte es tatsächlich fertig, ein und demselben User 23 dummdreiste und sich im Ton verschärfende Mahndrohblubbereien innerhalb eines Jahres zukommen zu lassen. Proinkasso war über lange Zeit hinweg einer der größten Plagegeister. Man hat immer sehr heftig gebellt, aber kein einziges Mal auch gebissen.

Inzwischen kann unser "Proinkasso-Butzi" sagen: "Ich habe fertig"


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juli 2013)

Hubert1978 schrieb:


> Punkt 2- Seit der Angelegenheit gehe ich nur noch über anonym Surfen ins Internet da ich daraus gelernt habe meine IP Adresse niemanden mehr oeffentlich zugänglich zu machen


Die Zuordnung einer IP-Adresse zu einer konkreten Person wird sehr gerne als Argument missbraucht, weil vielen Menschen der feine Unterschied nicht geläufig ist:

Bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen greift die sogenannte Mitstörerhaftung. Das bedeutet: Kann der Täter nicht sicher festgestellt werden, hält sich der Rechteinhaber über diesen Kniff am Anschlussinhaber schadlos.

Bei normalen zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen funktioniert das nicht - Es wird aber gerne damit gedroht.
Als Anschlussinhaber stelle ich meiner ganzen Familie den Internetzugang zur Verfügung und habe da auch keine Probleme mit. Über die Filesharingproblematik sind alle belehrt.

Wenn aber jemand meint, über meinen Anschluss teuer im Internet einkaufen zu müssen und dann die Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu wollen, dann ist das weder meine Schuld, noch gibt es hier irgendeine Form von Sippenhaft.

Wer Verträge über das Internet schließt, sollte sich im Vorfeld über die Identität seiner Vertragspartner Gedanken machen. Eine Zuordnung einer IP-Adresse zu einer konkreten Person gelingt in dem Fall nicht.

Zwar ist es durchaus möglich, über eine IP-Adresse einen konkreten Anschlussinhaber zu ermitteln - Da ist dann aber Schluss. Zwar kann man mutmaßen, dass der Anschlussinhaber mit dem Vertragspartner identisch sein könnte - Beweisen lässt sich das im Regelfall nicht und bestreiten lässt sich das in relativ einfach.

Was bleibt sind leere Drohungen, gegen die man nicht wirklich viel tun kann. Außer sich eben ein wenig zu belesen, ein dickes Fell zuzulegen und sich vor allem von dummdreisten Drohungen nicht beeindrucken zu lassen.


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2013)

Wenn sich jemand von meinem Telefonanschluss eine Pizza bestellt,bin ich ja auch net verpflichtet das Teil zu bezahlen,nur weil von meinem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde


----------



## midros (23 Juli 2013)

Dann steht uns allen die sich ein "Filmchen" angesehen haben wohl noch ein bisschen Stress ins Haus.

Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob ich auch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekomme.
Die Forderung über knappe 170 Euro mit Zahlungsfrist bis gestern habe ich zumindest nicht beglichen.

Von Kosten war auch damals nie und nimmer die Rede. 

Ich habe dazu einen interessanten Link gefunden....

http://www.abzocknews.de/abgezockt-...auf-rechnungen-von-abzockern-nicht-reagieren/

Gruss
midros


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

So, jetzt will ich auch noch was dazu zum Besten geben, da ich auch "betroffen"  und andererseits froh bin, daß ich nicht alleine bin. Meine Zahlungsfrist ist gestern abgelaufen. Hatte die identische Email erhalten mit dem Betreff "Mahnbescheid" mit gleicher Summe und Wortlaut. War es bei Euch auch so, daß diese angebliche Forderung schon im Februar entstanden ist? Ich hatte Ende Mai schon einmal eine Email erhalten, in der man mich aufforderte, umgehend die EUR 49,95 zu zahlen. Ich habe dann versucht, auf den Link zu klicken und dank meiner Firewall konnte ich nicht darauf zugreifen. Der Inhalt der Email war schon recht heftig. Da aber weder eine Postanschrift, noch eine Telefonnummer in der Email mit angegeben war, habe ich auf diese Email geantwortet, und alles geschildert, auch, daß selbst wenn ich zahlen würde, dies nicht möglich wäre, da ich nicht auf den Link zugreifen kann. Seit Anfang Juni kam keine Antwort und deshalb dachte ich, die Sache wäre erledigt, bis dann am 19.07. diese Email kam.


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2013)

> Hatte die identische Email erhalten mit dem Betreff "Mahnbescheid


 
Ein Mahnbescheid kommt IMMER per Briefpost vom Amtsgericht



> habe ich auf diese Email geantwortet


 
Sowas macht man nicht


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

bei mir stand das datum 13.3., bei ein paar anderen glaub ich auch.

ich hab aber zuvor, anders als andere, niemals eine mail zuvor bekommen, in der man mich aufforderte, etwas zu bezahlen. die mail von voriger woche war die erste. ich war aber niemals auf dieser seite, sondern hab auf einen link eines users eines dating-portals geklickt, der anscheinend mit dieser seite verbunden war. wie war es bei dir?


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

@goblin: wieso macht man sowas nicht? antworten, meine ich?


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2013)

man antwortet nicht auf spam,weil man damit seine mailadresse bestätigt


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Mahnbescheid per Post ist mir auch klar. Es war ja auch nur die Betreffzeile. Die Überschrift in der Email lautete dann: *Betrifft: Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens gegen Sie- Aktenzeichen (stets angeben).....*
Ich habe im Mai drauf geantwortet, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wußte, was ich machen soll. Wollte halt wissen, wo ich das hätte finden können, daß die Seite und/oder das Anschauen des Filmches etwas kostet.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Okay, dann warst du eindeutig nicht auf der Seite. Dort steht es nämlich ganz groß, nicht zu übersehen, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Das hat mich eben auch verunsichert. Aber wenn man eben gar nicht auf dieser Seite war ....


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

Nunja, Spam hin oder her. Allerdings habe ich mir das Filmchen ja auch angesehen. Deshalb war da ja auch ein wenig was dran, was mich betraf.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir solch ein "Filmchen" eben auch angesehen, wie auch andere, die diese Mail bekommen haben. Das ist auch der Grund, wieso viele, u.a. auch ich, verunsichert waren/sind.


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir auf einem anderen Social Network was angesehen und dort war ein Link angegeben zu dem Video, was man sich passwortmäßig anfordern mußte. Allerdings sah es auf dem ersten Blick nicht so aus, daß es kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

war bei mir auch so!


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

ok, dann schon ein direkter Leidensgenosse ^^
Habe auch schon mit nem Rechtsanwalt gesprochen, und der meinte, wenn ich mir sicher bin, daß ich nichts zu bezahlen hätte, dann sollte ich dies auch nicht tun. Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

hab beim konsumentenschutz angefragt und die meinten auch, dass es eindeutig zu seinem vertrag hätte kommen sollen. ich kann mich an das damals nur noch sehr dunkel erinnern...wenn da aber was von kosten gestanden hätte, hätte ich das niemals gemacht... auch ein anwalt meinte das. allerdings meinte keiner von denen, dass es sich hier um spam handelt. ich weiß es nicht, es gibt sehr viele meinungen darüber.


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

nunja, mit dunkel erinnern stehst du nicht allein da. mir gehts da genauso. und wenn kosten angefallen wären, dann hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht. dazu ist mir mein geld eigentlich zu schade. aber nun müssen wir da wohl durch


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

Lesen, schmunzeln, begreifen, umsetzen ...



> In der Kaserne schrillt das Telefon.
> 
> Schroffe Stimme: *"Was haben Sie an Fahrzeugen da?"*
> "Momentan nur den alten Jeep, mit dem der General seinen fetten Hintern spazieren fährt."
> ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Okay, dann warst du eindeutig nicht auf der Seite. Dort steht es nämlich ganz groß, nicht zu übersehen, dass es kostenpflichtig ist.


 
Konnte man das zum Zeitpunkt der (angeblichen) Anmeldung auch schon sehen oder wurde da einer der sogenannten Roßtäuschertricks angewandt. >> Hinweis auf Kosten plötzlich da


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was Du meinst (Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht).

Zumindest ich und auch angenervt waren ja damals, als wir dieses Filmchen angesehen haben, nicht auf dieser Seite. Ich habe das erste Mal von dieser Seite gehört, als ich diese Mail bekommen hab. Ich nehme mal an, dass diese Seite immer schon so ausgesehen und sich nicht plötzlich verändert hat.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Juli 2013)

[X] Link repariert; >> Hinweis auf Kosten plötzlich da


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Denke nicht, dass es sich um so etwas handelt. Wie gesagt, diese Links, die ganz wo anders gepostet waren, waren anscheinend mit dieser Seite verknüpft, ohne dass man das wissen kann.


----------



## midros (25 Juli 2013)

Also bei mir war es auch so wie bei Blue_Valentine.....

be mich auf einem Dating Portal umgesehen und bin auf einen Link gestossen. Da habe ich dann, soweit ich mich erinnere unter Angabe meiner Mailadresse einen Benutzer und ein Passwort angefordert.
Mit diesen Daten habe ich mir "den Schmutz"  dann angesehen.....
Von Kosten war aber damals nie die Rede. Wer würde sich sonst für 49,95 Euro nen Kurzfilm ansehen?
Meine angeblich gespeicherte IP stammt übrigens vom 10.03.2013.

Ich habe allerdings als erstes eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 49,95 Euro bekommen. Da ich die Mailadresse auf die das alles ging aber nicht regelmässig kontrolliere lief diese Erinnerung ins Leere und die Zahlungsfrist war abgelaufen.
Ein paar Wochen später kam jetzt die Zahlungsaufforderung für die knappen 170 Euro. Die ist am vergangenen Montag verstrichen. Bin gespannt was jetzt folgt.

Ein Bekannter, der Anwalt ist, hat mir geraten überhaupt nicht drauf zu reagieren. 
Momentan haben die ja nur deine vermeintliche IP und eine Mailadresse.
Und die Daten vom Provider bekommen Sie nur mit Gerichtsbeschluss. 

So sehe ich der Sache eigentlich ziemlich gelassen entgegen. Sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen werde ich diesem widersprechen.
Sollen Sie mich doch verklagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das passiert.

Gruss


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2013)

> Ein Bekannter, der Anwalt ist, hat mir geraten überhaupt nicht drauf zu reagieren.
> Momentan haben die ja nur deine vermeintliche IP und eine Mailadresse.
> Und die Daten vom Provider bekommen Sie nur mit Gerichtsbeschluss


 
Da hat der Anwalt aber sowas von Recht



> Sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen werde ich diesem widersprechen.
> Sollen Sie mich doch verklagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das passiert


 
Wäre toll wenn alle so reagieren würden


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

Hey midros,
bei mir war es definitiv genauso. Nur das mir halt die ursprüngliche Email aufgefallen ist, auf die ich "dummerweise" geantwortet habe.
Hört sich jetzt so an, daß wir uns vielleicht alle zusammen tun sollten und den Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen. Ist nur davon abhängig, wann weiter "Post" ins Haus steht.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Bei mir war's eben auch so.


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2013)

> daß wir uns vielleicht alle zusammen tun sollten und den Abzockern das Handwerk zu legen


 
Bevor jetzt wieder das Wort "Sammelklage" fällt >>>>>>> Nein,sowas gibt's in Deutschland nicht


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

hey blue,
dann sind wir schon zu dritt


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

naja, war ja auch nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

googelt mal z.b. die mailadresse - es gibt noch mehr, die auch solch eine mail bekommen haben! was gut und schlecht sein kann.

Wenn das stimmt, was hier steht, ist der Server in Panama: http://ipnr.rehbein.net/


----------



## midros (25 Juli 2013)

Hallo abgenervt.......

Ich denke wir brauchen einfach ein wenig dickes Fell um es auszusitzen.

Fällt mir auch nicht immer leicht. Aber ich sehe nicht ein diesen Abzockern mein Geld in den Hals zu schmeissen..

Ich bin dafür wenn das ausgestanden ist, schmeisst jeder von uns 50 Euro und wir schmeissen ne Party.....


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

Hey Hubert1978,
wie lange hat es denn gedauert, bis Du den Mahnbescheid nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist bekommen hast?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

´nen *ECHTEN* Mahnbescheid?

>>> http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid

So langsam zweifle ich daran ...


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

@ Hippo:
das hatte Hubert doch so geschrieben, daß er daraufhin einen Widerspruch eingereicht hat. Also wird er wohl einen echten Mahnbescheid bekommen haben.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

Ups - was überlesen?


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

guckst du auf seite 3, antwort #48


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2013)

neee guckst du hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ditentum-im-internet.43619/page-2#post-369131


----------



## angenervt (25 Juli 2013)

ok, ich hatte die message gefunden, in der Hubert schrieb, daß er Widerspruch eingelegt hat.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

ok ...
... bin auch schon über 50 ...
Wundert mich trotzdem daß die bei DEM Geschäftsmodell das riskieren


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist leider auch, dass auf dieser Seite deutlich geschrieben wird, dass das Service kostenpflichtig ist.

Natürlich, ich und anscheinend einige andere hier auch, waren niemals auf dieser Seite, sondern haben einen Link angeklickt, der anscheinend heimlich mit dieser Seite verlinkt war. So konnten wir von irgendwelchen Kosten also nichts wissen.

Trotzdem ist es leider so, dass sie ganz offen schreiben, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Und wenn die dann auch noch echte Mahnschreiben schicken (woher haben sie die Adresse?). Ich weiß nicht, obwohl mir einiges dubios vorkommt, müssen die sich anscheinend sehr sicher sein, Recht zu haben...


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2013)

> woher haben sie die Adresse?).


 
Gute Frage



> müssen die sich anscheinend sehr sicher sein, Recht zu haben


 
Ein MB kann jeder gegen jeden beantragen. Egal ob man im Recht ist oder nicht


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider auch, dass auf dieser Seite deutlich geschrieben wird, dass das Service kostenpflichtig ist.
> 
> Natürlich, ich und anscheinend einige andere hier auch, waren niemals auf dieser Seite, sondern haben einen Link angeklickt, der anscheinend heimlich mit dieser Seite verlinkt war. So konnten wir von irgendwelchen Kosten also nichts wissen.


 
Das ist der springende Punkt. Im Streitfall müsste Dir der Dienstleister nachweisen, dass Du Dich auf einer Webseite angemeldet hast, wo Du alle notwendigen Informationen einsehen konntest und auch über Dein Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurdest. Die Widerrufsbelehrung hätte Dir in Textform zugestellt werden müssen, mit Aufforderung zur Speicherung oder Ausdruck.

Bei allen bekannten Abzockmodellen - so wohl auch bei diesem hier - können die Anbieter diese Nachweise regelmäßig nicht erbringen. Und das wissen die übrigens selbst auch ganz genau, auch wenn sie in ihren Drohungen etwas anderes faseln.



Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es leider so, dass sie ganz offen schreiben, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Und wenn die dann auch noch echte Mahnschreiben schicken (woher haben sie die Adresse?). Ich weiß nicht, obwohl mir einiges dubios vorkommt, müssen die sich anscheinend sehr sicher sein, Recht zu haben...


 
Nein. Die müssen sich da überhaupt nicht sicher sein. Bei den meisten typischen Abzockmodellen sind sich die Abzocker ganz im Gegenteil sogar bewusst, dass sie im Unrecht sind und dass kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht.

Weil man ihnen aber genau das in der Regel nicht nachweisen kann, ist das nach deutschem Recht zunächst mal nicht strafbar. Fordern darf hier jeder. Die Frage ist nur, ob er das auch bekommt.
Briefe sind Papier, und Papier ist sehr geduldig. Solange das alles außergerichtlich bleibt.

Nur beim echten Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht) müsste man innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerspruch ans Gericht schicken. Aber bei den typischen Abzockereien sind echte Mahnbescheide sehr selten.


----------



## Blue_Valentine (25 Juli 2013)

Ja, das klingt alles logisch!

@Hubert1978: Handelt es sich bei Dir um einen echten Mahnbescheid?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2013)

Blue_Valentine schrieb:


> [email protected]: Handelt es sich bei Dir um einen echten Mahnbescheid?


 
Meiner Frooch seid achzehnhundertselbigsmal ...


----------



## Hubert1978 (26 Juli 2013)

Es handelte sich bei mir um einen echten Mahnbescheid der auch mit Post kam und vom Amtsgericht. Das hatte ich aber auch geschrieben sonst hätte ich auf dem wisch auch nicht widerspruch ankreuzen koennen. ich habe jetzt aber ein neues problem und zwar wollte ich ein handyvertrag abschliessen im media markt. Der antrag wurde abgelehnt. Auf anfrage sagte man mir das hätte wohl etwas mit der schufa zu tun. Ich werde nun die tage zur schufa gehen und da nachfragen muessen. Die 2. scheisse kam dass mich auch die sparkasse angerufen hatte und ich am montag zu meiner beraterin kommen solle. naehres konnte die dame nicht sagen. Nun hoffe ich nicht dass ich wegen dieser scheisse eventuell einen schufa eintrag habe. muss das jetzt die tage unbedingt abklären


----------



## midros (26 Juli 2013)

Hallo Hubert1978,

das finde ich jetzt komisch. 

Ist es denn möglich, dass diese dubiose Firma gleich mit dem gerichtlichen MB einen Schufaeintrag erwirkt?
Und warum solltest du Stress mit deiner Hausbank bekommen?

Ich meine realistisch betrachtet.... Über was für eine Summe reden wir hier??

Gruss
midros


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2013)

Bestrittene Forderungen dürfen nicht eingemeldet werden.


----------



## bernhard (26 Juli 2013)

An dieser Stelle muss der Hinweis erfolgen, dass bei Forenbeiträgen immer zwischen Dichtung und Wahrheit unterschieden werden muss.

Jeder muss kritisch hinterfragen, ob die Aussagen zutreffend sein können und glaubwürdig sind, oder ob interessierte Seiten bewusst Nebelkerzen werfen.

Ich halte die Beiträge von Hubert1978 für komplett unglaubwürdig.

Eine Briefkastenfirma in England ist nicht Vertragspartner der Schufa. Die melden dorthin nichts. Punkt.

Ein Mahnbescheid als einzelner Versuchsballon könnte real sein, wäre aber extrem unwahrscheinlich. Der macht Verbrauchern aber keine Schwierigkeiten. Widerspruch ankreuzen und zurück zum Gericht. Das hat nichts geprüft und veranlasst weiter nichts.

Die Masche mit den Einschüchterungsfallen läuft schon eine Weile.

Über Provider die IP-Adressen und Postanschriften der Opfer zu bekommen, war der Traum jedes Abzockers. Ohne Gerichtsbeschluss oder Staatsanwaltschaft geht da nichts.

Die Briefkastenfirma kommt da nicht dran. Hier stehen insgesamt viele Unstimmigkeiten im Thread.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass hier von interessierter Seite Zahlungsängste ohne Grund geschürt werden sollen.

Wer wirklich betroffen ist, kann sich daran orientieren:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abofallen-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.21006/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juli 2013)

Man schaue sich nur einmal das Schreiben im Eröffnungsbeitrag an:
Da erweckt jemand den Eindruck Anwalt zu sein und behauptet eine britische Limited als Mandanten zu vertreten. Das wird so geschrieben und die Absender-Adresse ist [email protected] – Das ist dann der Punkt, der bereits anderen hier im Thread merkwürdig vorkam.

Am Ende des Briefes handelt es sich dann um einen fiktiven Herrn aus der Rechtsabteilung.
Welcher Firma? Offensichtlich der, von der die Absender-Adresse auch stammt.

Dann gibt es kein Mandanten-Verhältnis und dann fordern die im eigenen Namen. Und dann entstehen schon mal keine Gebühren. Eine britische Firma macht nach deutschem Recht Ansprüche geltend? Das ist nicht mehr seltsam – das stinkt.

Und strafrechtlich bedenklich ist es obendrein.

Wir haben eine britische Limited, deren Geschäftsführer einen im gesamten vereinten Königreich bestimmt einmaligen Namen hat. Diese Limited betreibt eine Tretmine mit Inhalten sexuell expliziter Natur für deutsch-(sprachige) Opfer.

Wer reintritt, wird mit enorm hohen Kosten konfrontiert und gezahlt wird wahrscheinlich nicht selten aus Scham, weil sich der eine oder die andere dann doch ertappt fühlt.



Unterm Strich bleibt eine strafrechtlich bedenkliche Betrugsmasche.



Taschendiebe sind nicht Vertragspartner der Schufa (nur die können offene Forderungen melden) und Taschendiebe lassen aus Großbritannien ganz sicher keine Mahnbescheide nach deutschem Recht an den Arsch der Welt los.



Das einzige, was hier sicher ist: Die Gelder aus dieser Nummer fließen in den deutschsprachigen Raum zurück.


----------



## bernhard (26 Juli 2013)

Die Drohung mit einem Schufa-Eintrag gehört zu den beliebten und natürlichen wirksamen Foltermitteln des Drohgeklappers.

Für die gesamte Forumsgeschichte hier kann man sagen:

Es gibt kein einziges Beispiel, dass ein Forderungssteller aus einer Abofalle heraus einen solchen Eintrag vorgenommen hätte oder auch nur können würde.

Ein konkretes Beispiel hier:

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/aninos-anwaltsinkasso-ist-kein-schufa-mitglied

Konkret: Dubiose Briefkastenfirmen sind nicht Vertragspartner der Schufa und melden dort nichts.

Bestrittene Forderungen dürfen dort nicht gemeldet werden. Wer es täte, machte sich schadensersatzpflichtig.

Die Banditen wissen das. Die Drohung erzeugt Angst. Real umgesetzt wird das nicht.

Alle Fälle mit unberechtigten Forderungen sind im Kern gleich. Unsere allgemeinen Hilfetexte sind tausendfach bewährt.


----------



## Hubert1978 (26 Juli 2013)

habe mir heute einen ausdruck von der schufa geben lassen. der eintrag stammt von einem inkasso mit sitz in hamburg. werde diese heute noch kontaktieren und fragen was das genau ist und was das soll. Mir ist dieses inkasso unternehmen noch nie ein begriff gewesen.


----------



## Teleton (26 Juli 2013)

Hier mal als Beispiel ein hübsches Urteil zur Schufadrohung der Vodafon:
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/312847/Vodafone - OLG Ddorf I-20 U 102-12.pdf


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2013)

Hubert1978 schrieb:


> habe mir heute einen ausdruck von der schufa geben lassen. der eintrag stammt von einem inkasso mit sitz in hamburg. werde diese heute noch kontaktieren und fragen was das genau ist und was das soll. Mir ist dieses inkasso unternehmen noch nie ein begriff gewesen.


Das Ding möchte ich aber dann als Scan sehen ...


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2013)

Hubert1978 schrieb:


> ausdruck von der schufa geben lassen. der eintrag stammt von einem inkasso mit sitz in hamburg


Wobei die Frage berechtigt sein dürfte, ob es sich um das berüchtigte


> Banditentum im Internet


handelt.



Hubert1978 schrieb:


> ...werde diese heute noch kontaktieren und fragen was das genau ist und was das soll.


Interessiert uns hier natürlich auch sehr! 





Hubert1978 schrieb:


> Mir ist dieses inkasso unternehmen noch nie ein begriff gewesen.


Vorab, um welches handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2013)

Der Schufa-Eintrag wäre unter solchen Umständen klar rechtswidrig. Gegen solche rechtswidrigen Einträge kann (und sollte) man sich mit anwaltlicher Hilfe wehren.

Mehr zu dem Thema Schufa:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Schufa


----------



## midros (31 Juli 2013)

Ich warte ja immer noch mit Höchtspannung auf die Nachricht von Hubert1978, wer da einen Schufaeintrag bei ihm vorgenommen hat.......


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

Du bist nicht allein ... *träller*


----------



## angenervt (5 August 2013)

Schade, daß hier nichts mehr gepostet wird. Das hilft den Mitbetroffenen auch nicht ^^


----------



## Blue_Valentine (5 August 2013)

Gibt es etwas Neues?


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2013)

Nö, denn wie erwartet ...


*Hubert1978*
*Frisch registriert*
männlich, 34
Profil Unterhaltung beginnen Folgen Ignorieren

Mitglied seit:

23 Juli 2013

Beiträge: 6

*Hubert1978 wurde zuletzt gesehen: 27 Juli 2013*



Hubert1978 schrieb:


> habe mir heute (war der 26.7.) einen ausdruck von der schufa geben lassen. der eintrag stammt von einem inkasso mit sitz in hamburg. werde diese heute noch kontaktieren und fragen was das genau ist und was das soll. Mir ist dieses inkasso unternehmen noch nie ein begriff gewesen.


----------



## Teleton (5 August 2013)

Vermutlich vom Gerichtsvollzieher verhaftet und in den Schuldturm gesteckt worden. Da hat er kein Internet sondern nur Wasser und Brot.


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2013)




----------



## duesselmann77 (7 August 2013)

bei mir hat sich nichts mehr getan und ich denke, das bleibt auch so. Ansonsten melde ich es hier sofort. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!


----------



## angenervt (8 August 2013)

das hoffe ich auch mal, daß sich bei mir nichts mehr tut. Ich bin demnächst im Urlaub und hoffe nicht, daß in der Zeit irgendwas kommt, sei es ein Mahnbescheid, denn dann kann ich nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

ich habe meinen Briefkasten von einer Vertrauensperson prüfen lassen und wenn Mahnbescheid kommt, prüfen, ob bis zur Rückkehr weniger als 14 Tage vergangen sind.

Man müsste mal klären, ob man der Vertrauensperson auch eine Vollmacht erteilen kann, diesem Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen.


----------



## Heiko (8 August 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Man müsste mal klären, ob man der Vertrauensperson auch eine Vollmacht erteilen kann, diesem Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen.


Mündlich wird das nur schwer belegbar sein...


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2013)

Was soll dieses Angstgedönse?

Nichts wird passieren und der Himmel fällt uns auch nicht auf den Kopf.


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

Stichwort: Wiedereinsetzung in den vorherigen Stand
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiedereinsetzung_in_den_vorherigen_Stand


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Man müsste mal klären, ob man der Vertrauensperson auch eine Vollmacht erteilen kann, diesem Mahnbescheid zu widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Heiko schrieb:
> ...



Das geht nicht, hat Teleton dem Plattenputzer hier schon mal erklärt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/telekom-akzeptiert-kuendigung-nicht.30619/


----------



## Teleton (8 August 2013)

Probleme gibt es wenn jemand ausdrücklich als Bevollmächtigter auftritt, dann wollen die bei Gericht auch eine Vollmacht sehen.

Es gibt aber auch noch die Geistigkeitstheorie. Die Unterschrift stammt von demjenigen der sie sich geistig zu eigen macht. Wenn ich meine Frau bitte "Unterschreibe das mit meinem Namen" also mit Teleton statt Tonsweib, dann ist das meine Unterschrift. Ein Problem gäbe es nur dann wenn ich später leugne sie beauftragt zu haben.


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

Geistigkeitstheorie ...
Also wer sich DAS hat einfallen lassen muß schon ganz schön durchgeistigt gewesen sein.
Die Frage nur mit welchem Geist ...


----------



## Teleton (8 August 2013)

Ist doch gar nicht so doof, nicht den tatsächlichen Hersteller sondern den der sich zur Urkunde bekennt als Aussteller anzusehen. 
Erspart mir viel Arbeit weil ich die Unterschriften aller meiner Familienmitglieder kann (natürlich nur auf Wunsch verwende) und nicht mit Vollmachten rumwedeln muß.


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

Ich bin natürlich von einer schriftlichen Vollmacht ausgegangen, die man dann im Ernstfalle vorweisen könnte.


----------



## Teleton (8 August 2013)

Wenn man demjenigen vertraut dessen Unterschrift gefertigt wird ist das alles unproblematisch. Probleme gibt es wenn derjenige sagt "Das ist nicht meine Unterschrift" dann hat man eine Urkundenfälschung (zumindest als Vorwurf) am Hals.
Meine Schwester und meine Eltern sind dauernd für längere Zeit im Ausland, die Post geht dann zu mir. Post unterschreibe ich (um den Vollmachtsstress zu vermeiden) mit dem jeweiligen  Namen des Angehörigen. Kommt also für meine Schwester ein Mahnbescheid unterschreibe ich (nach Rücksprache und Wunsch) mit Tonschwester. Die sagt falls sie gefragt wird "Die Unterschrift mache ich mir zu eigen, das ist meine". Gefragt wird aber ohnehin nicht denn wer sollte an der Echtheit zweifeln.


----------



## dvill (15 August 2015)

http://www.op-online.de/region/neu-...u-isenburg-anklage-vier-personen-5307892.html


> Wegen Betruges von Zehntausenden oft älteren Menschen hat die Staatsanwaltschaft in Offenbach Anklage gegen vier Personen erhoben. Sie sollen von Neu-Isenburg aus agiert haben.
> 
> Der Schaden betrage mehr als 830.000 Euro, hieß es in einer Mitteilung. Ein Prozess soll am Landgericht Darmstadt stattfinden. Drei Männern und einer Frau wird vorgeworfen, mittels eines Inkassounternehmens in ganz Deutschland angebliche, in Wahrheit aber nicht bestehende Forderungen eingezogen zu haben.


----------

